
SaaS management system for Stripe - darafsheh
Hi all,<p>I have just launched the new version of my product Servicebot. It is a SaaS management platform on top of Stripe. I would like to get your feedback on it. Here is the credentials for a demo instance:<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo2018.serviceshop.io<p>Username: servicebot@yopmail.com<p>Password: demo
======
jppope
really nice. I think you have a pretty good mvp there

~~~
darafsheh
Thank you!

